# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Valerian root

## ellwilll

my onyl ever successfull LD was with valerian tea before bed... anyone else tried it?

----------


## hiiamabat

I have always had sleep problems so my Dad had given me a bottle of Valerian Root pills to help me sleep.

I havent tried them yet, mostly because they smell like absolute ass. :3 but since this post it has given me a reason to try them.

I will let you know. =]

----------


## ellwilll

yes it smells absolutely f****** disgusting XC

----------


## knobby

I found they smell like my socks after a hard day, but they didn't really taste of anything.

After gubbing about 100 450mg capsules at semi regular intervals, I couldn't honestly say whether they helped me sleep at night.

They might have actually hindered me getting to sleep by concentrating too much on the fact that I took something to help me sleep.

----------


## hiiamabat

I took 3 (as instructed on bottle) last night.

It made me sleepy which is a very good thing.

I had a couple very vivid dreams last night. But I went to take a nap today and I had an AMAZING incredibly lucid dream. It had been a very long time.


Im gonna say that these little shits work! Ill admit I was skeptical. But Im going to take some more tonight and Ill tell if I experience the same results.


Does the tea smell as bad as the capsules? EGHHHH

----------


## tommo

If you make tea out of the capsules, it tastes and smells worse.

I ate like a gigantic dose once in a tea, no idea how I made it through the whole cup.  Felt like drinking shit in hot water, look and smell.

Didn't do anything either except make me shake.

----------


## wettDreamer

I was gonna make a post myself about valerian root intill I seen this. Last night I picked up a bottlle of valerian root caps. After goin to bed I had my first LD in about a month and I woke up afterwards. I laid there trying to go back to sleep and after a few minutes I did so consciously straight into another LD. This happened probably 5 times. Every time I woke up from the next dream I was able to visualize another dream and fall into it consciously very quickly too. I deffinently recommend trying it. Although I don't recommend it in tea form because it tastes like you made tea with a dirty sock

----------


## crazymike703

What is a good dose of Valerian root to take? I think I only have 100mg.

----------


## wettDreamer

I'd say around 2000mg that's the highest recommended dose on my bottle but the LD50 is VERY high for valerian so feel free to take  more you won't have a stronger effect but a higher dose lasts longer

----------


## crazymike703

> I'd say around 2000mg that's the highest recommended dose on my bottle but the LD50 is VERY high for valerian so feel free to take  more you won't have a stronger effect but a higher dose lasts longer



Damn, well then 100mg is like nothing. I just noticed my 5-HTP pills have 50mg of Valerian in each. And I only have two left  :Sad:

----------


## ellwilll

well it definately influences me! i drank a cup before bed again and BAM my second LD! longer and vivder tan  before...

heres my recipe  ::D:  :
make valerian tea, brew for 5 mins.
add a couple inches of orange squash...
the orange takes the bitter edge off  ::D:

----------


## Motumz

> If you make tea out of the capsules, it tastes and smells worse.
> 
> I ate like a gigantic dose once in a tea, no idea how I made it through the whole cup.  Felt like drinking shit in hot water, look and smell.
> 
> Didn't do anything either except make me shake.



Ahahaha tommo, the stories you tell!  :laugh:

----------


## tommo

> well it definately influences me! i drank a cup before bed again and BAM my second LD! longer and vivder tan  before...
> 
> heres my recipe  :
> make valerian tea, brew for 5 mins.
> add a couple inches of orange squash...
> the orange takes the bitter edge off



What if the oranges are bitter? lol, they are a lot of the time.
tbh I don't think Valerian is bitter, at all.  It's just fucking horrible.

lol Motumz, I've got a few more up my sleeve.

----------


## ellwilll

> What if the oranges are bitter? lol, they are a lot of the time.
> tbh I don't think Valerian is bitter, at all.  It's just fucking horrible.
> 
> lol Motumz, I've got a few more up my sleeve.



orange SQUASH, choose the non bitter sort i guess :]

----------

